
Setup Firebase on iOS and Android with multiple environments - minishlink
https://medium.com/bam-tech/setup-firebase-on-ios-android-with-multiple-environments-ad4e7ef35607
======
minishlink
Hello! Hope this article can help you setup Firebase when you have multiple
envs like production, staging... Glad to hear your feedback :)

